# Alien2nrs crew in Japan



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi peeps!

We're in Japan. Have visited some tuning shops etc. Great stuff - friendly people, some of them even from this forum... Endless-R, Global Auto...

Check out more on our daily blog updates! (now in English).

Helsinki, Nagoya, Osaka, Kobe, Hiroshima, Osaka, Tokyo...


























































































There's tons of more in the blog. Just check it out!

Alien2nrs.com - Blog (scroll down to day 03 Jan).

Enjoy!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lol reminds me of being over there

its a great experience!

enjoy!


----------



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

holy **** that endless 34 looks sweet!!!

man iam sooo jealous nice one


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That Domokun is awesome. I have a baby one in my GTR!


----------



## fr0sty (Nov 28, 2007)

highly detailed pictorial trip  nice that youve been to the motherland of tuning  hope you enjoyed yourself ... one day id love to go but i dont speak japanese nor i cant read it  id need a translator either on site or a friend i guess ..


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

I miss Japan!!!!! It's deffinately a great experience if you get a chance to go.


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

awesome blog guys, i really enjoyed reading it.

please post more of stuff you see on japanese streets!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

jasonchiu said:


> awesome blog guys, i really enjoyed reading it.
> 
> please post more of stuff you see on japanese streets!


More posts in the blog, check it out 

Alien2nrs – Take Me To Your Leader...


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovin the Domo Kun!

Was the Global Motors staff really welcome to people coming to take photos of their cars?


----------



## WPL (Sep 24, 2004)

Great pictures.. thx for sharing..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> That Domokun is awesome. I have a baby one in my GTR!


:chuckle: me too


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i see you also met alan ;-)

his a nice chap


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Shame the alternative meet on Friday evening was only put together at the last minute..! Hyrev had called me earlier to warn there was snow at his place by around 5.30. Thinking it might snow I legged it back to Fuji to avoid getting caught in possibly icy conditions in the RX-7. 

Sorry I didn't get the chance to meet you guys and join in on the fun. Good to see you enjoyed Tokyo anyways!


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Cheers for the kind words on the 32 guys 



enjoy your trip!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

This makes me want going back to japan this or next year.....depending on time and girlfriend allow it..


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> This makes me want going back to japan this or next year.....depending on time and girlfriend allow it..


Good luck with that! What happened to the R34 in your DP?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

JDMGTR said:


> Good luck with that! What happened to the R34 in your DP?


Check this out,all explained there:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/66343-my-next-r34gtr-v-spec-ii-21.html


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> This makes me want going back to japan this or next year.....depending on time and girlfriend allow it..


yeah!! I think the same.
I want to come back to Japan again!!!:flame::flame::flame::flame:

Great pics Dom-kun and friends:thumbsup:


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Great blog guys!!

Looks like you crammed alot in to your visit 

Thanks for sharing :smokin:


Rob


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

Looks like an awsome trip, would love to go again someday. rains R32 looking stunning next to the R34 :smokin:

James.


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Dom-kun, have you been to the TAS on Friday morning? I saw a bunch of foreigners at the press-stand entrance. 

Sorry didn't have time to chat with you guys thought.

Regards, enjoy the trip,

Chris


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

jmotors said:


> Hey Dom-kun, have you been to the TAS on Friday morning? I saw a bunch of foreigners at the press-stand entrance.
> 
> Sorry didn't have time to chat with you guys thought.
> 
> ...


Heh could be easilly us  

Just got back home yesterday, got tons of pics and videos have to try upload some. We visited Tomei and Bee*r on tuesday. Have to make some blog post of those...

Great trip, Thanks all of those who helpped us :wavey:

Juhis


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i understand that you visited TOMEI and had a really nice time from what i hear from the guys there


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

matty32 said:


> i understand that you visited TOMEI and had a really nice time from what i hear from the guys there


Yep! Allen was super nice to us and gave full tour. We saw so much stuff it was unreal. If I was to buy any engine parts, it would be Tomei. Their craftsmanship, R&D was really precise. Tomei is Works Team for Nismo, so the quality is more than perfect. Every part was tested, checked, and rechecked, even the mass production parts. We saw every stage of the engine building, meet the masters at their work. :bowdown1:

I hope to update the blog before the weekend. Just been really busy... :blahblah: There is alot more to come on the blog. Keep your eyes open.


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

jealous is a fit word for me right now


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> Yep! Allen was super nice to us and gave full tour. We saw so much stuff it was unreal. If I was to buy any engine parts, it would be Tomei. Their craftsmanship, R&D was really precise. Tomei is Works Team for Nismo, so the quality is more than perfect. Every part was tested, checked, and rechecked, even the mass production parts. We saw every stage of the engine building, meet the masters at their work. :bowdown1:
> 
> I hope to update the blog before the weekend. Just been really busy... :blahblah: There is alot more to come on the blog. Keep your eyes open.


alot of people 

a) dont know what youve just put above
b) have never seen what youve seen

its why i tend to bang the drum for TOMEI they are by far the best quality engine parts out there on the market, yes they are expensive but quality is first class

:thumbsup:

p.s. Allen is a really good guy :thumbsup::wavey:


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

Awesome blog, im planning a trip over at the end of this year, cant wait now.....


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

My son and I got back home yesterday, went to TAS on the Friday and Saturday. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for the kind compliments guys :thumbsup:

Ok, more "car related updates" in the blog, check it out! [Alien2nrs in japan - Car shop day 3].









D1 B324R - the real deal.









Yokomo RC-Drifter (drift car of the year by: RC-Sports mag).









GTROC sohould be very proud :bowdown1:

Well... more to come in the blog :wavey:


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

w00t w00t!! How awesome is that!


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

just to mention that i had the pleasure to meet juhis over msn and our chat just made my wish to do a japan field trip, a lot stronger.


thank you guys for posting these pics


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i see Allen showed you round TOMEI


----------



## JDMGTR (Aug 8, 2008)

Is he always so welcome to guests visiting his cars and shops? If I was to go, and request to take some photos, do you think he would be as generous?


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

JDMGTR said:


> Is he always so welcome to guests visiting his cars and shops? If I was to go, and request to take some photos, do you think he would be as generous?



I don't think it would be possible - well don't really know. We visited the shop for "other reasons" as well. Later about them. Won't say anything yet... :nervous: 
It's their HQ and they're quite busy. We planned this a while. And finally got their invitation.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Domo-kun said:


> I don't think it would be possible - well don't really know. We visited the shop for "other reasons" as well. Later about them. Won't say anything yet... :nervous:
> It's their HQ and they're quite busy. We planned this a while. And finally got their invitation.


you cant just walk round and turn up at tomei

you got an insight which very few have :thumbsup:


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

matty32 said:


> you cant just walk round and turn up at tomei
> 
> you got an insight which very few have :thumbsup:


True! :smokin:

Well, for those looking for something similar to our "car shop trips" there's always someone who knows someone...
Try to contact Andy & Emily from Powervehicles. They have this new thing started for 2009, it's called PowerTours.

This is the easiest way to find shops and get in to them. As it's quite hard to find them in the first place or to get in. And if you don't speak Japanese, it's even harder.
With PowerTours you can customize your needs. Car shops, used parts, drifting... you name it - they'll sort it. Just give Andy or Emily a e-mail.

Or do the hard way & get your contacts :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

spoke with Allen today, looks like next time im over they are sorting something out ;-)


----------

